# new to the forum and looking to build my first skiff



## Elad (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am glad to have found this community and have been avidly reading build threads since I did.
I have recently become very interested in building/owning a skiff. Presently we live in Austin, TX but I run down to the coast as often as possible (long term plan is to move there). I caught the kayak bug and have had a little fun with that, but I am looking for something a little more comfortable. Also would like the option to take one of my kids or wife.
I am a reasonably accomplished woodworker, but what I know about boats is from reading (a bunch on this forum lately). I have been back and forth about size and style. Looked hard at plans from salt boatworks 14' and 15'. Some of the other builds I have seen here make me think I want to first build a small, flat bottom from one of the free plans I have located. I don't plan on it being my last build.
That said, I welcome any constructive input or suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Conchfish all the way, if your going to spend the time and money, do it right.


----------



## Elad (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks. That seems to be a popular choice on this forum. I think I want to start with something a little simpler


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Elad said:


> Thanks. That seems to be a popular choice on this forum. I think I want to start with something a little simpler


Bateau?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Elad said:


> Thanks. That seems to be a popular choice on this forum. I think I want to start with something a little simpler


The Conchfish can be as simple or complex as you want. Don't let the hull shape scare you off. Once you get the stations cut out (easy), the rest falls into place. There are no steps you will avoid building a "simpler" boat and the Conchfish is a proven, no slap, hull with plenty of support for out there.


----------



## Elad (Aug 24, 2019)

That's on my list. Interested to hear what people think about tango 14 or 15 as well.


----------



## Elad (Aug 24, 2019)

Sublime said:


> The Conchfish can be as simple or complex as you want. Don't let the hull shape scare you off. Once you get the stations cut out (easy), the rest falls into place. There are no steps you will avoid building a "simpler" boat and the Conchfish is a proven, no slap, hull with plenty of support for out there.


Thanks. I'll look at it some more.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Elad said:


> That's on my list. Interested to hear what people think about tango 14 or 15 as well.



The Tango skiff looks pretty cool and would be stable due to the design, but I see hull slap and I can't do hull slap. Probably not as much as the Flats River Skiffs you reference, but any is too much for me. You may be more tolerant.


----------

